# For those interested in Online Shopping Websites (in Middle East)



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

"I have been recently been interested in how B2C platforms are doing in this area. I have done a few comparisons between different websites, and feel free to bring up your ideas.  

*Mizado.com*
Mizado - Computers, Cameras, Games, Books, Furniture, Home Appliances, Kitchen Appliances, Coffee Makers, Sports, Fashion & Accessories
Delivery to: Oman, UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Egypt, Qatar, and Bahrain. 

The particular good aspect for this website, is that they promise to deliver within 4 days. The best part is they offer FREE delivery, which is seldom seen on other websites. They also support cash on delivery, and guarantee the product in 14 days. What can be improved is the customer service, as it takes them too long to pick up a call... But generally speaking, it is a good website with a large selection of electronics, home appliances, toys, and most recently books~ 

My friend has just bought an New iPad3 from this website, at the price of AED1899, while at the same time the price in shopping store is AED2099. Seems like a good deal. 

Souq.com

Delivery to: UAE, Kuwait, Saudi, Egypt, and Jordan. 
It is a pity that Souq does not deliver to Oman. So there's no discussion here. 


Sukar.com

Delivery to: Oman, UAE, Kuwait, Saudi, Egypt, Jordan, Qatar, Bahrain, and Lebanon. 

Personally, I have never bought anything from Sukar, but what i like is they also guarantee the products in 10 days. However, they charge a fee for delivery, which is not ideal. ":eyebrows:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mizado looks a lot like Amazon.com


----------



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Mizado looks a lot like Amazon.com


true...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would recommend jadopado.com unequivocally ! Ordered the Ipad 3 at 11 pm in the night, got it at 11 am the next day. Whats more, they had some promotion later in the day to celebrate their birthday, and they even gave me a further discount (when they didn't need to as I had already purchased the item and made the payment).

Coffeetea, are you looking to open a website and trying to some market research on Expatforum? Are you related to Mizado.com ?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I would recommend jadopado.com unequivocally ! Ordered the Ipad 3 at 11 pm in the night, got it at 11 am the next day. Whats more, they had some promotion later in the day to celebrate their birthday, and they even gave me a further discount (when they didn't need to as I had already purchased the item and made the payment).
> 
> Coffeetea, are you looking to open a website and trying to some market research on Expatforum? Are you related to Mizado.com ?


I agree with rsinner. I purchased an iPad from Jadopado & had delivery the next morning, along with a courtesy telephone call prior to delivery to make sure it was still wanted at the requested time. Along with the security of COD to ensure the goods are received, I felt Jadopado offered an excellent level of service.

I'm not associated in any way with Jadopado, I just believe that companies which offer great service (exceptional in Dubai) should be promoted by word of mouth.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Peterf said:


> I just believe that companies which offer great service (exceptional in Dubai) should be promoted by word of mouth.


I agree. Just seems a bit suspicious when a new poster starts "recommending" things.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I agree. Just seems a bit suspicious when a new poster starts "recommending" things.


Yes, there are some amazing "coincidences" in some forums


----------

